# My New Aquascape {Coast}



## planter (24 Mar 2008)

Not Sure if should be posting this in the journals section but for now im just looking for some help with rock placement so figured this would be a good starting point -

Im currently waiting for a 20 inch (ish) opti white glass cube to arrive but being impatient I got tempted in the meantime to set up a little nano. For this project I will be using a supafish aqua 20 silver purchased from Maidenhead aquatics. I Use my local Maidenhead aquatics for all my fishkeeping items so you can pressume anything seen in this thread is from them .

The tank as the name suggest hold 20 litres and comes supplied with a nifty little internal filter and a 9 watt light.
Tank dimensions are 350mm x 235mm x 225mm.




 
*Suafish aqua 20 Silver*

I tend to buy rock and bogwood when I see nice peices even if I dont have immediate plans for it because you can never find what you want when you need it. Just recently ive managed to get hold of some nice rocks, This was all the incentive I needed to do another tank.



 

The rock needed a little attention and after a bit of persuasion with a hammer and a flat head screwdriver I had a number of smaller peices more suitable for the Aqua 20.

Substrate would be Red Sea Flora base. Ive used it before with good results and had a spare bag kicking around the garden. I may put a darker substrate, to tie in with the rocks, on top depending how the scape goes and how much I decide to plant. Im afraid I dont have any definite ideas yet for plants for now im just playing with rocks. 
This is where I thougt you guys might be able to help! below are the results of an hour or so of playing with the hard scape I think the final photo is the prefered layout but I though I would get a second (third,fourth and so on) opinion.

Apologise for the quality of pics im no pro photographer im afraid -

*Scape 1 - valley* 



I can see this scape with a light coloured sand path running through it 

*Scape 2 - 3 Rock triangle*


 
A little less clutered with fewer rocks

*Scape 3 - 3 Rock hillside *



Thought maybe the smallest rock on the right might get lost when the plants grow

*Scape 4 - Rock hillisde 2 *


 
The right hand rock has been replaced with a larger one.





So this is how the rocks are placed for now, I will try living with it for a few days and may decide to tweak it a bit. Would be great to get some feed back from some fellow Rock fans  

Thanks


----------



## Garuf (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

hillside 2 does it for me, I like the tension the opposite facing rock gives.


----------



## nickyc (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Same here


----------



## Garuf (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

just reading tank specs, I doubt 9w will be enough light.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

I think you might want to try turning the rock nearest the front right corner round the other way so it points in the same direction as the rock behind.  It would give a sense of movement then IMHO.

As for the lighting you may need to put a more powerful light over or maybe try something a little unusual like a Fissidens carpet?  I beleive they will grow in lower light like most mosses.  Or put a more powerful light over it.


----------



## planter (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> hillside 2 does it for me, I like the tension the opposite facing rock gives.


Thanks Garuf, Nicky c I agree hillside 2 is best so far....
What do you think of Eds suggestion of turning left hand rock (thanks Ed)



			
				Eds said:
			
		

> As for the lighting you may need to put a more powerful light over or maybe try something a little unusual like a Fissidens carpet? I beleive they will grow in lower light like most mosses. Or put a more powerful light over it.





			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> just reading tank specs, I doubt 9w will be enough light



Yeah Ive been giving this some thought, Dont think it would be too difficult to upgrade the lighting, the obvious choice here would be to do a HC carpet for quick coverage which of course would require the extra light. The Fissidens is a nice idea Eds, I was also thinking about Mini Pelia? I have some growing really well in another tank and although the tank is well lit the tank is deep and the Mini Pelia is on the substrate, seems to be doing well without too much light. Will probobly upgrade lighting.


----------



## Themuleous (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Am totally loving the first layout, thats a crazy steep valley, could look quality covered in HC and a valley of sand of something.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Agreed with Sam.  I like the valley effect.  I can imagine it with plants growing over to the middle from both sides with some growing upwards.  Would look great


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Hi planter, nice to see you back scaping again.

Hill side 2 is my chioce. I dont agree with eds on turning the rock in the right hand corner around. If you look, it points to the top right corner (diagonally ) and the mother rock points to the  top left corner ( diagonally ), this is good composition. Its like stretching your arms out, it creats size, which is what you need when aquascaping. Well done mate.

I would leave the lighting. You will be suprised what you can grow under that light. Providing you add co2, and keep good maintainance, you will grow plants like HC. If it were me, I would go for a normal java moss carpet in the lower sections. Keeping it well trimmed back will make it thick and compact. Hair grass will grow under such light too. If your going to dose excel or easy life carbon, be wary, it seems to effect the moss in a nagative way. Possibly due to the moss being a more simple life form to other plants.
UG is a low light plant, but from what ive heard can be slow to get started.

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## planter (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hi planter, nice to see you back scaping again.


Hi Graeme,
Good to hear from you, Not been away from scaping I currently have a 120 cm planted and an aquacube25 on the go,  just havent added a journal for a while. Thought it was about time I made a contribution to the site and besides I knew I could count on you guys for some help.



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hill side 2 is my chioce. I dont agree with eds on turning the rock in the right hand corner around


I must have read Eds post wrong I thought we were debating on moving the left hand rock. I think I agree with you and am happy with the two rocks on the right. I dont know much about adding tension etc. I think they just look right.



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I would leave the lighting. You will be suprised what you can grow under that light


Intersting to hear your thoughts on the lighting. I have grown HC before under reasonably low light conditions but have noticed it always seems to get a bit leggy. I would prefer the compact growth associated with high light levels. I have an Interpet 18watt HP T5 light unit to hand which should fit the lid niceley so I may just upgrade. 
Still not sure if ill use HC, fancy a change and am finding it hard to resist the mini pelia I have put aside -

*Mini Pelia -*




Im hearing you Sam and Devuk the first scape (valley) is appealing too but I cant help feeling its a bit too hectic for this little tank. Somehow the hill side scape just seems more relaxing. If only I had 2 little tanks (now theres a thought  )

Thanks for all your comments


----------



## Themuleous (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*



			
				planter said:
			
		

> If only I had 2 little tanks (now theres a thought  )


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

I like scape one with the river idea. Plant wise... HC sounds good, pellia would be nice for something different!


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

I guess the plants might be too big for the valley to work properly.  Scape 2 looks a little too flat to me.  Its nice, just the front right rock looks to insignificante.  Scape 3 has a great angle on the hill, but again a bit too flat.  I like scape 4 more


----------



## planter (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Yep, seems were all agreeing on scape 4 (hillside 2) at the mo.


----------



## planter (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

I decided to upgrade the lighting and have installed an 18 watt HP T5 light -




It wasnt too difficult to fit the new light and I think I managed quite a neat job   

*The new light unit fitted - * 




When I fired it up I was shocked ( and momentarily blinded) by the amount of light this little tube put out

*Blinding -*




I also managed to pick up a nice little pedestal type stand and using it back to front it provides a nice hiding place for the Co2 bottle. Im much happier with the light level now.
This has kept me busy this evening so I havent really any more thoughts on the rock placement at the mo, Early days and am in no real rush to get it filled and planted. Im waiting for a glass diffuser too so I cant do much till I get that. 

*So far so good -*


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Looks great!  Could you possibly confirm a few things for me?  How long is the tube + end cap in total?  Also, what reflector are you using?  Looks along the lines of an arcadia 15w or similar?

Thanks 

Steve.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

New light looks good.  The stand was a find, but it does seem to be slightly shorter than the tank?  Or has the tank got its own base for support?

Sam


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*



			
				planter said:
			
		

> Intersting to hear your thoughts on the lighting. I have grown HC before under reasonably low light conditions but have noticed it always seems to get a bit leggy. I would prefer the compact growth associated with high light levels. I have an Interpet 18watt HP T5 light unit to hand which should fit the lid niceley so I may just upgrade.



Hi,
     Wondeful hardscaping. I could have lived with any of the choices. Just as a FYI, leggy carpet plant growth can occur due to poor CO2 giving the illusion that the lighting is inadequate. I agree with Graeme that the 11 watt T5 rating would have been sufficient  at such a small distance from the lamp. Increasing the wattage now increases your dependency on strict application of nutrients and even more CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Looks real good mate


----------



## Martin (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Ah, getting rock formations just right, what a grand way to spend a few hours.......days.......weeks! and just when you think you've settled on the winner, someone walks in and says "I'm not sure about the one on the right"  For what it's worth I like the last pic.


----------



## planter (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*



			
				DevUK said:
			
		

> Looks great!  Could you possibly confirm a few things for me?  How long is the tube + end cap in total?  Also, what reflector are you using?  Looks along the lines of an arcadia 15w or similar?



Cheersa DevUK. The light tube and end cap measures 27cm in total, the reflector is from hagen T5 GLO range. I had to cut it down using scissors but its quite easily done just watch those fingers! 


			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> New light looks good. The stand was a find, but it does seem to be slightly shorter than the tank? Or has the tank got its own base for support?


The stand isnt a perfect fist Sam but I figured with only 20 litres I should be OK (fingers crossed huh) The stand is actually an aquaone 320 stand (round the wrong way) so theres an opening at the back to house the gas bottle.


			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Wondeful hardscaping. I could have lived with any of the choices. Just as a FYI, leggy carpet plant growth can occur due to poor CO2 giving the illusion that the lighting is inadequate. I agree with Graeme that the 11 watt T5 rating would have been sufficient at such a small distance from the lamp. Increasing the wattage now increases your dependency on strict application of nutrients and even more CO2.


Thanks Ceg, The lighting suplied with the tank was a 9 watt lamp that looked just like an energy saving household bulb, Great for illuminating the tank but i was a liitle concerned about growing plants under it. I Totaly take your point about nutrient and Co2 under high light though and intend on using a pressurised system and Tropica nutrition + (TMG).
Thanks for sharing your knowledge on leggy HC, very interesting!   

Thanks Dan and Martin, who would have thought you could have so much fun with 3 rocks and a few beers


----------



## TDI-line (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Cool hardscape.


----------



## planter (27 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Been giving the filtration some thought - I like the sound of these Eden type mini external filters, any one know much about them? 

As for the aquascaping Ive had an idea about trying to create a coastal scape. 
This would involve adding a beach of sand on the lower left section, I am also trying to figure a way to give the effect of the ocean down in the left hand front corner. Ive seen tanks On CAU website that use glass to give the water or pool effect. Perhaps a section of glass with a painted under side?  I can picture mini pelia overlaping the sand over lapping the water . (maybe a little too ambitious?)

your thoughts?


----------



## planter (28 Mar 2008)

*Re: Help with Rock placement*

Been playing with the 'coastal idea' - 





Im not great with paint etc - but you get the idea


So boredom got the better of me and I began by trying to create the Ocean in minature. I thought I would try painting the underside of a peice of glass Blue/Green, However I came across an aquascape by Gary Wu called Seashore. Gary used a reflective sheet to create his water with amazing effect. Although difficult to replicate what Gary has done as I am not a professional photographer the use of something reflective seemed better than something coloured or painted.

First step was to remove some substrate -





To create the water I took a peice of glass cut to size and wrapped it in tinfoil. This was the slid into position carefully trying not to move the rocks



 

It didnt look great at this stage and decided that it would look better if the surface was smoother. Have ordered adhesive chrome sheets (flea bay) Will try these for better effect.

However with the beach in I think its starting to take shape -





Im learning that photography makes the world of difference and Im sure with some clever lighting effects this could look OK.





Im sure that planting will help to soften the whole thing and it should look nice Once the substrate is covered all but the beach. 

I will continue to tweak the hardscape until im happy.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Mar 2008)

hi Planter, I like your principal. I'd steer away from adding chrome finished adhesive to your tank, are you think of putting this in the tank? If so then its a defo NO IMO. I can send you adhesive if you like? Stuff to go on the underside of the tank though. A lot of chrome finished adhesives are actually white on the adhesive side so you may wanna check that if you havnt already?  

With regards to the scape the rock placment works real well.
what plants are you going to be using? HC for the transition from beach to land? Glosso would blow the scale way out IMO.
this tank should look really good, I'm not too sure on the sea bit if I'm honest. I'm not sure if you will need the sea, once the two substrates are settled with the plants in etc then you may find that your getting the right effect anyway!
good luck with it mate, high hopes for this one.


----------



## beeky (29 Mar 2008)

Just been reading this and the comments on the front right hand rock. Call me whacky, but how about turning the rear rock round so it 'points' the same way as the one at the front. The front left seems to point towards the top right as well, so I thought it might lead the eye from the beach and curve up towards the right.

Looks good anyhow, I'm looking forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## planter (30 Mar 2008)

Hi Dan,

Thanks for sorting the move to 'journals'. This was supposed to be something to relieve the boredom whilst waiting for my new tank to arrive but has turned into a full blown project now! Im not sure if I will bother with the silver sticky paper stuff as I think ive achieved what I want with the shiny tinfoil. Im still not sure about the whole Sea bit either but its good fun toying with ideas, Worst that can happen is it looks rubbish and I start again. I agree Glosso is far to big, Im thinking HC, Mini pelia, Fissidens etc.   

I think Im happy with the rock placement whacky er I mean beeky   , as Graeme rightly pointed out the two rocks facing in different directions seem to lengthen the scape. 

Had a little dabble at adding a bot more realism to the beach today -

Heres the latest pic





I know its radical, but I thought it was about time I tried something different   

Thanks all for your input


----------



## George Farmer (31 Mar 2008)

I love the latest layout.  It's very well done indeed and matches your working title, 'Coast', perfectly.

I can recommend the Eden 501.  I'm running one on my 30x20x20cm with nano glassware.


----------



## CJ Castle (31 Mar 2008)

I like the layout and idea, a lot...


----------



## planter (31 Mar 2008)

Thanks George,CJ

I must admit im almost scared to plant it for fear of spoiling it   

I agree George the title fits well with this scape, As you can see from the journal 'COAST' wasnt neccesarily the plan from the start. Aquascapes tend to evolve with me rather than me setting out with a rigid plan.

I think I will be using the internal filter supplied with the tank to start off with as I have some plants arriving this week and I dont want to delay planting for too much longer by waiting for filters to arrive. Although the Eden sounds good and the glassware looks the nuts George. 
I have a couple of concerns - scale is going to be an issue in this little scape and its going to take more skill than I have ever shown before to continue the illusion of size/perspective.    
I also worry about things moving once the tank is filled, the sand is very light and fine and the cotton wool will need glueing into place. I guess I can use superglue? (anybody know?) I know it can be used in reef tanks for securing frags. Then of course there is the dreaded algae (god forbid)

Ive set myself up for a real challenge here, Fancy writing a public journal on it    DOH!!
Oh and the MRS thinks ive lost the plot completeley she says I must have watched too much Blue Peter as a child.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Apr 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Aquascapes tend to evolve with me rather than me setting out with a rigid plan.


I'm the same.  I like to remain flexible and as new ideas crop up during the 'scapes evolution, it's nice to be free from constraint.  I personally lack artistic vision too, although this is getting better with practice.  I guess one day I'll know eactly what I'm after and go for it.  My latest 120cm layout is the closest yet.



> I guess I can use superglue? (anybody know?)


Should be fine.  It's non-toxic and non-soluble.



> Then of course there is the dreaded algae (god forbid)


I've had good results with dosing Excel or Easycarbo daily combined with high CO2, 24/7.  I did this in my 30cm nano with no livestock until the plant biomass was high enough to cope.  I lowered CO2 to 30ppm and stopped dosing Excel, added a couple of Amano shrimp and nerites.  No algae issues at all.  And that's from starting off with just a relatively small qty. HC and downoi, so no fast weeds.  I also change at least 50% water every other day.



> Ive set myself up for a real challenge here, Fancy writing a public journal on it    DOH!!


The pressure will keep you on your toes... 

Good luck with it all, it will be a cracker, I'm certain.


----------



## Martin (1 Apr 2008)

We are all watching you closely on this one Planter. You could be starting a new craze with your ideas! Maybe even developing a new UK style. Although your project is still in it's infancy, you know the saying 'from small acorns' etc.etc.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Apr 2008)

Clever use of hardscape effects like this isn't really new.

Check this out - http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... vol=3&id=5

All credit to planter though, of course.


----------



## Martin (1 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Clever use of hardscape effects like this isn't really new.
> 
> Check this out - http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... vol=3&id=5
> 
> All credit to planter though, of course.


 I was thinking more along the lines of maybe immitating or replicating the British coastline or waterways when suggesting a new UK style. Of course finding plants that give a more western as opposed to eastern look may be a bit more difficult.


----------



## planter (1 Apr 2008)

Ha ha no pressure then!!   


The link you provided George shows the tank I refered to earlier in the thread - Gary Wu's 'seashore' , amazing aquascaping and very clever photography. If you check out CAU website it has a tutorial on creating the 'sea' effect.

Got my Glass diffuser today but only some of the plants. Tried to plan it so I had HC, mini pelia and fissidens all to hand but got let down on the HC of all things. 

Keep you posted

Thanks for all your comments


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Apr 2008)

Great idea and loving the 'scape so far.
However I think you might want to leave the cotton wool as it will get dirty very quickly and if you've superglued it you will sutrggle to clean it.  Being cotton it may break down too (unless they're synthetic nowadays!).  You could add it at the end for a photoshoot.  Maybe tiny rocks with mini-riccia could give you the foam effect when they pearl?


----------



## Themuleous (2 Apr 2008)

Quality idea, loving the scape 

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Apr 2008)

I like the idea as it isn't to obserd or fake looking.


----------



## zig (8 Apr 2008)

I think its good, I had this very idea myself and one which I may try yet. I'm not sure if the back larger rock is losing the scale for you though, if it were me I might play around with that to see if I could get it  a bit better. Good job so far though, I like the little extra bits you put along the sandline at the back in the last picture, this draws the eye into the scape and gives it depth so I would just work on getting the scale right now.


----------



## planter (12 Apr 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback .

Things have progressed a little slow as Ive had trouble deciding on a plan for the planting. I was intending to use HC but have had some difficulty getting hold of some (should have some this week!) Meantime I had managed to get hold of most of the other plants. So I finally took the plunge and filled the tank as I dont think it was ever going to all come together at the same time. The plants took a little preparation which made for a nice evening -







			
				zig said:
			
		

> I think its good, I had this very idea myself and one which I may try yet. I'm not sure if the back larger rock is losing the scale for you though, if it were me I might play around with that to see if I could get it a bit better. Good job so far though, I like the little extra bits you put along the sandline at the back in the last picture, this draws the eye into the scape and gives it depth so I would just work on getting the scale right now.



You have a good eye Zig    I agree with you that although the small rocks, rear left, add depth they do mess with the scale a little making the rear 'big' rock look to big. I may just try to sink this 'big' rock into the substrate a little to see if that helps or alternativley I may just wait and grow plants up around it to soften it a bit.



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Great idea and loving the 'scape so far.
> However I think you might want to leave the cotton wool as it will get dirty very quickly and if you've superglued it you will sutrggle to clean it. Being cotton it may break down too (unless they're synthetic nowadays!). You could add it at the end for a photoshoot. Maybe tiny rocks with mini-riccia could give you the foam effect when they pearl?



The Cotton wool came out after the fill Ed. It clumped up when it got wet and looked terrible. I liked the effect it gave dry and I will try and find a more suitable material. Your suggestion of adding simply for a photo shoot sounds good. Again food for thought.

Some of the sand was bound to move when I filled the tank and the substrates have mixed a little. I will sort this out when I change water by syphoning out bits and peices. So heres how it looks at the mo with all equipment in situ. Obviously it looks terrrible with the filter and Co2 line in but for now I will turn my attentions to growing plants so have not removed equipment for update pics.









Co2 is at 2 BPS and im dosing with flourish excel. With no fish to worry about Im hoping to maitain the Co2 at 30 + to avoid algae growth.
Have installed a drop checker which is indicating a very light green colour.
ferts will be TPN+

At the mo all plants are on mats or stones so all can and probobly will be moved as they grow to form a scape. Im gonna have a play with the Fissidens this afternoon maybe try it between the two right hand rocks.


----------



## Martin (12 Apr 2008)

I really like this layout Planter, gonna be interesting watching it's developement.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Apr 2008)

Yeh me too, this is gonna look quality once you get it planted up, really creative idea.  Love the rocks and placement too.

Sam


----------



## planter (13 Apr 2008)

Cheers guys,

Any suggestions for planting? Having trouble choosing plants that wont blow the scale.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Apr 2008)

HC would be ideal as you say, but that's if you can get it!  What about ebay? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Live-Aquarium-Pla ... .m20.l1116

Carpet of HC leading down to the sea, with either hairgrass highlights around the rocks and/or moss to create small bushes.

Sam


----------



## planter (13 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> HC would be ideal as you say, but that's if you can get it!  What about ebay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Live-Aquarium-Pla ... .m20.l1116
> 
> ...



Yeah Im thinking along the same lines Sam. I Will be getting some HC this week (finger crossed) from my usual supply (Top Quality @ Â£3.50 a pot!!). 

The little mats in the tank at the mo are mini pelia, dwarf riccia and fissidens theres also a bit of flame moss in the background. Im hoping the mats will form some substrate coverage. I think i want the mini pelia closest to the sand/beach I was thinking HC further up up the hillside.  

Ive actually got a pot of hairgrass here too. I was just worried it would get too tall. Was considering trimming it right down to next to nothing before planting and then removing the taller stems as it grew.

Thanks Sam, Good to know im thinking along the right lines.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Apr 2008)

If you fancy trying a group of stem plants in there I have one that would match the scale and give you some vertical lines.  It's Rotala sp.'Mini' though I bought it as 'Pearl'.  It's barely growing in my tank, even though everything else is going nuts!  I'd say the leaves are about 3mm long at the most and it grows stright up.  I could spare you a few (6+) stems to try if you want?


----------



## planter (13 Apr 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> If you fancy trying a group of stem plants in there I have one that would match the scale and give you some vertical lines.  It's Rotala sp.'Mini' though I bought it as 'Pearl'.  It's barely growing in my tank, even though everything else is going nuts!  I'd say the leaves are about 3mm long at the most and it grows stright up.  I could spare you a few (6+) stems to try if you want?



Cheers Ed,

Pm Sent


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

How's it coming on planter? Any modifications to speak of?


----------



## planter (20 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> How's it coming on planter? Any modifications to speak of?




Hi Garuf,

All seems to be going well at the moment. Im changing 50% every other day and dosing with 2.5ml flourish excel (after water change) as well as 1.5ml TPN+. Been away for a couple of days came back to find a spot or two of brown algae so ive water changed and re dosed again today. Riccia is pearling niceley and has trebled in size. Mini Pelia shows some signs of new growth but also some brown areas. Finally got hold of some HC which I planted before I went away.
Co2 indicator is more yellow than green but pretty much stays that colour and as I dont have any fish im not too worried if the Co2 is high. Lights are on for 10 hours per day Co2  switches on 1 hour prior to lights. As everything seems to be doing well I will guess im doing something right? 

Heres a couple of pictures taken today -









Finally filled and planted my opti white cube too! not happy with it at the mo and realised the down side of eco complete is that being live means I rushed things somewhat and the scaping is terrible. Will spend some time working on this tank whilst 'Coast' fills out.


----------



## Themuleous (20 Apr 2008)

Really coming along nicely 

Sam


----------



## Arana (20 Apr 2008)

nice work, loving it


----------



## planter (20 Apr 2008)

Couldnt resist posting a pic of the riccia pearling after the water change   -


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2008)

i like how you have done the cliff, it is a perfect slope!  

Aaron


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2008)

I never grow tired of seeing oxygen bubbles...  Nice one!

The scape is coming along nicely BTW.

What's going between the smaller rocks next to the sand and the Riccia?


----------



## planter (20 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I never grow tired of seeing oxygen bubbles...  Nice one!
> 
> The scape is coming along nicely BTW.
> 
> What's going between the smaller rocks next to the sand and the Riccia?



Thanks George,

I was hoping to get the Mini pelia to grow along the sand line as it would be nice and compact. Trouble is it seems to be slow growing. Im still messing with ideas and the only thing planted in the substrate is the HC so all can be moved or removed very easily. Im in need of some vertical lines Im hoping to get hold of some dwarf hair grass soon.


----------



## james3200 (20 Apr 2008)

nice tank there mate


----------



## planter (20 Apr 2008)

james3200 said:
			
		

> nice tank there mate



cheers James .... 
sorry and surprised to hear about the Cardinals pm sent.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I never grow tired of seeing oxygen bubbles


Ditto


----------



## planter (22 Apr 2008)

Just a quickie post to say thanks to  Ed for the plants, recieved today. will post a pic as soon as get the chance, Noticed a little algae this evening when i got home from work so a quick water change is called for.   

Thanks again Ed.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Apr 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Just a quickie post to say thanks to  Ed for the plants, recieved today. will post a pic as soon as get the chance, Noticed a little algae this evening when i got home from work so a quick water change is called for.
> 
> Thanks again Ed.



No worries.  Glad they arrived ok and sorry I couldn't send more!     Hopefully you'll find the trick to getting lots of growth out of it!


----------



## Luketendo (26 Apr 2008)

Any ideas on what fish you are going to stock?


----------



## planter (26 Apr 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Any ideas on what fish you are going to stock?



Havent given it much thought. Probobly a micro rasbora


----------



## REDSTEVEO (27 Apr 2008)

Hi there,

I have tried similar scapes in the past. The first one looked ambitious to me. You may have already found this out for yourself but here's what happened when I tried a very similar scape. It looks great dry and the plan is to keep it in the same shape when you add the water. Trouble is I found no matter how hard you try when you add the water the gravel just finds its own way of leveling itself out and before you know it the whole thing looks flat as a pancake. Not only that the large rocks can start to shift as the gravel moves. Dangerous if they are near the glass.

A guy called Alan who used to own Allison's Aquatics in Caergwle showed me his secret on how to do it with out anything moving. It turns out by the time he had finished there were more bits of rock and slate under the gravel than were visible above it. He started by putting a flat layer of substrate in and then put his mineral soil on top. 

Then more gravel to cover the mineral soil, still flat. Then he decided where he wanted his banking to be. He placed several small to medium size rocks in a semi circle close together. Then he had a massive box full of chippings from 0.5cm to 3 or 4 cm. He very slowly and meticulously filled the gaps in with the chippings rather like trying to create a dam effect. He added a small quantity of gravel to fill in the minute holes and when he was finished he added more mineral soil and more substrate. Then placed his specimen rocks in position and repeated this process over and over again until he had a wild and wonderful scape like a mountain range.









Start off with the wider areas and build on top of them. Remember none of the rocks or chippings used to make the dam are going to be visible by the time the plants have taken over and worked their magic.













Let me know if this has been any use to anyone.

Have fun.

Steve.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Apr 2008)

Love the scape!  The hardsacpe in particular looks quality.  The glosso seems to be getting out of control a bit!

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (29 Apr 2008)

Hi REDSTEVEO

I think your pics deserve their own thread.


----------



## Arana (29 Apr 2008)

i have always suspected it would be hard to scape a corner tank but you have pulled it off brillianty, Love it


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi REDSTEVEO
> 
> I think your pics deserve their own thread.



Sorry George,

I am completely new to this forum and have not quite got to grips with the ettiquette of where and how to post stuff. I apologise to anyone whose thread I might be highjacking.

Any tips please feel free to point me in the right direction.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Luketendo (29 Apr 2008)

REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure he was giving a compliment.


----------



## planter (1 May 2008)

REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey REDSTEVEO,

Thanks fo sharing your ideas with us ..... Im sure this method of keeping the substrate in place works very well but 'Coast'  is just a buba tank and Ive had no trouble with substrate moving so far. I know it can be an issue in larger tanks and have seen people using net bags ( or tights) filled with substrate to create sand bag like Doo da's and stacking them up to the required height before covering them in loose substrate. 

On the subject of 'Coast' - 
Sorry there has been no recent update but been busy,busy,busy at work and have found little time for my journals (slap wrist) some algae issues at present, think this started with a blocked diffuser! and a dip in Co2 levels. still changing water like a man obsessed (you know how it is). I will post a pic or two soon (Pwomise).


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 May 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi REDSTEVEO
> 
> I think your pics deserve their own thread.



Thanks George,

I guess it is too late now!!


----------



## planter (18 May 2008)

Hi all,

Any one suffer a bad back ?? Ive been laid up for best part of a week again !! No work, No play and No water changes!!!!   as I cant lift the RO containers to fill the tanks..... with a little help ive mananged but I cant wait to get out and about again. My Chiropracter is making a killing out of me! any way enough of my sob stories, You ll be please to know I have managed to do a little work on 'coast' , Apologise for the pictures as im no pro photographer im afraid but you can get the jist. 





The tank has proved difficult as expected from the start but things seem to be settling down now. I recently added a Fluval 105 external filter which has helped. 



 

Had a bad time with the HC and in the end decided to remove the majority of it which has left the front right hand corner looking a little empty for now. All in all I think its getting there slowly but sureley.

Ed kindly sent me some mini Rotala which seems to be growing now, although it is difficult to see in the centre of the pic (thanks Ed).





Hope you like the pics Do let me know what you think.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 May 2008)

Growing in nicely, the pics aren't too bad, hope you get better


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 May 2008)

Sorry to hear about your back mate.

Glad to hear the Rotala is doing ok for you.  Mine still barely grows so maybe you'll crack growing it and I can figure out what to do!  I like how the tank is doing, it does look just like something from the seaside.


----------



## ceg4048 (18 May 2008)

Oooh, that's nice.   Get well soon mate!

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (18 May 2008)

Look really nice and good photography too.  Well done!

I have some small pointers though, if that's ok?

What's the upright small rock on the left?  It looks a bit too distracting for me.  Also, is that moss pushing against the front of the glass?  If that was pruned back a little, that may improve the look.  Currently it appears a little too dense.

Overall though it is a very impressive 'scape and I can see this fast becoming your best yet. 

Good stuff mate.


----------



## planter (18 May 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Look really nice and good photography too.  Well done!
> 
> I have some small pointers though, if that's ok?
> 
> ...



Thanks George,

I look at some of the pictures you guys take and kinda know whats required but struggle with a Compact Cam. Reflection is always an issue. Photography is something I may get into later as my aquascaping improves.  

The 2 rocks were supposed to add  to the perspective as if you were looking along the coast into the distance. Perhaps the upright one needs tweaking so as it doesnt draw your eye so much.

Thats Flame moss along the front - The thing with this scape is very little of it is actually planted, Most of it is on wire mats or stones so all can be moved easily. I tend to move things round quite often trying to find a layout that works, Im still looking for that layout!  

Ill keep plugging away at it and posting pics and you come back with all the pointers you like! 

Thanks


----------



## beeky (20 May 2008)

Sorry to hear about your back: planting HC is bad for your health!

Lovely 'scape, I think it's probably my favourite. Are you going to enter it into any competitions?


----------



## planter (24 May 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your back: planting HC is bad for your health!
> 
> Lovely 'scape, I think it's probably my favourite. Are you going to enter it into any competitions?



Thanks beeky, 

The back is much better now thankfully.
Im not sure that im ready for the comps yet, maybe next year, who knows.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2008)

Looking great planter, loving the seashore


----------



## Arana (24 May 2008)

Wow it's certainly living up to expectations


----------



## planter (4 Aug 2008)

So 'Coast' is no more ..... Really enjoyed the hardscaping aspect of this little tank, I learnt a lot from it. I think the biggest lesson i learnt from this scape is to have a vision, a plan of what you want to achieve. The idea of the coastal scape came about very early on and I followed this through to the end.

Ive tried to carry this on in the more recent scape ' lusty glaze' and IMO its resulted in my best scapes.

I will always have fond memories of this one as it was to be my first ADA entry 2008. 
The results were announced today and Coast came in at 977th (  ) 
Just good to see my name on the score sheet. Im really up for next years comp now as it shouldnt be too difficult to improve upon this years result (lol)

So my new claim to fame is 'I beat Ole pederson in the ADA 2008'    (respect to Ole  )   

new scape in the planning ..........


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> I think the biggest lesson i learnt from this scape is to have a vision, a plan of what you want to achieve.



exactly! allthough i COPIED a style   i will in the future plan things more! it such a fun part.



			
				planter said:
			
		

> will always have fond memories of this one as it was to be my first ADA entry 2008.
> The results were announced today and Coast came in at 977th (  )
> Just good to see my name on the score sheet. Im really up for next years comp now as it shouldnt be too difficult to improve upon this years result (lol)



well done mate, at least you had the balls to do it! i'll be with ya next year   hopefully, if i get my new tank setup acording to time scales etc 



			
				planter said:
			
		

> new scape in the planning ..........



looking forward to it.jolly well done

mark


----------



## Dusko (2 Oct 2008)

A very unique idea! You are an artist mate    Well made!

Regards, Dusko


----------

